# Anyone ever used a USB expansion device



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

My piece of junk computer is out of USB ports (only had two to begin with). Has anyone ever used an outboard USB expansion module? I’m wondering how well they work, and if someone can recommend a good one.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I have two. 

My laptop has only two USB ports and doesn't get supplied a lot of power -- something I learned when I hooked up my Rio MP3 player to it (it didn't work with the low power). I went to my local Fry's/Best Buy and bought the cheapest powered 4 port USB expander. Works totally fine as far as I can tell.

I also have one at my office. Since the computer is in an inconvenient place to access the USB ports located in the back, I bought a cord so I could plug devices on my desk. Again, bought the cheapest I could find (non-powered this time) and it works totally fine.

Maybe someone with more info could tell you why to buy a more expensive connector, but I can't think of one. The only things I'd be looking for would be powered vs. non-powered and if it's USB 2.0 compliant. Depending on how old your computer is, you may have only 1.1, so a 2.0 compliant device might not be needed. Of course, I'd probably buy a 2.0 anyway as I don't think there is much of a price difference and the 2.0 is backward compatable.

JCD


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks Jacen. So if I understand, as long as the stuff I have USB’d is working fine, I don’t need a powered one? I’m going to be getting an iPod soon, so maybe I should be safe and get a powered one...?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

How ‘bout something like this? 

http://cpustuff.com/estore/product.php?productid=255

The price is so low it’s scary... I was seeing non-powered ones in the $20 range. Judging from I see here, the outboard power is for external devices that might need extra power. Since I'm gettin an iPod, maybe I should get one.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Picked up a powered Dynex expander at Best Buy this weekend for about $30-35. Probably more than I needed to pay, since I’m not sure if I really needed a powered one, but though it’d be better to be safe than to have to go back later for another one once I get the iPod.












I like the layout of this one – has two ports on the back, along with the power and computer connections, and two ports on top. That way I can set it at the front edge of my desk (i.e, where it’s against the wall) and the “plugged in all the time” cabling drops off to the floor, out of sight. Meanwhile, the top connections make for easy access for my digital camera – or the iPod when it comes. If all the connections were on the front, like most of the expanders I saw, I’d have cables all over the top of my desk. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

